# Tank size for 4 piraya



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

What is the tank size you would recomend to house 4 pirayas for life??
Replies will be apreciated!!!!!!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thats kind of a tricky question because for life thats along time, if given proper space and good water and feeding they should push the 15 inch mark rather easy. Adult size piraya require 30 gallons per fish in my opinion. So four for life would be a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> Thats kind of a tricky question because for life thats along time, if given proper space and good water and feeding they should push the 15 inch mark rather easy. Adult size piraya require 30 gallons per fish in my opinion. So four for life would be a 125 gallon tank.


 i would go even bigger pirays can get to 24" so 240 at the least imo


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

go with a 240g just to be safe. although a 125g would probably be good for a very long time. but for life i would go with a 240g or so.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I would go with 240 gallons to be safe.

Good Luck................................


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Get them a big tank ....200 gallons plus....
Good luck with your shoal..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am getting a 240 long from glaascages.com it is only 350 bucks so it is realy cheap. i am sticking in my 7 reds. pirayaneed tons of room to roam. good luck man


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

We have to be realistic, for a piraya to reach 24" they would need a way bigger tank than a 240g. Just because a fish can reach that size in the wild doesn't neccesarily mean that it will happen in a aquarium. And not to mention to get a tank that can handle a 2ft pirayas.

They chances for a piraya to reach that size is slim to none in a home aquarium. Yeah Als did grow his piraya from 6in to 15-16in but he did have a 300+. I guess its up to you on what you believe is realistic goal for your pirayas size. Honestly I think growing a piraya to 13-14in a home aquarium is is reasonable but any larger is wishful thinking or hopefully your fish have good genes. It doesn't happen that often then again pirayas are still new and not very many people has owned for many years. Who knows. But a 125 will do fine but larger will be better if you do plan on getting more.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

125g is good, but i'll go for a bigger tank if i have the funds. i just like my fish to have more room to swim around...but that's me...


----------

